# HELP PLEASE 97GXE PERIODIC STALLING



## mrdcse (Jul 4, 2005)

MY DAUGHTERS 97 GXE CONTINUALLY HAS PROBLEMS WITH STALLING. IT WILL RUN GOOD A DAY OR TWO THEN HAS PROBLEMS WITH STALLING BOTH WHEN HOT AND COLD. SO FAR TUNE UP NEW GAS FILTER FUEL INJECTION CLEANER HAS NOT SOLVED PROBLEM. PLEASE HELP AS I DO NOT WANT A MECHANIC TO START REPLACING PART AFTER PART IN HOPES OF SOLVING SAME. NEED MOST LIKELY CAUSES THANKS FOR ALL RESPONSES


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Read around here about oil in distributor, MAF, and EGR problems.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the condition of the cap and rotor as wel as the spark plugs. I recommend using Nissan parts and NGK plugs.

Troy


----------



## used97altima (Nov 16, 2005)

mrdcse said:


> MY DAUGHTERS 97 GXE CONTINUALLY HAS PROBLEMS WITH STALLING. IT WILL RUN GOOD A DAY OR TWO THEN HAS PROBLEMS WITH STALLING BOTH WHEN HOT AND COLD. SO FAR TUNE UP NEW GAS FILTER FUEL INJECTION CLEANER HAS NOT SOLVED PROBLEM. PLEASE HELP AS I DO NOT WANT A MECHANIC TO START REPLACING PART AFTER PART IN HOPES OF SOLVING SAME. NEED MOST LIKELY CAUSES THANKS FOR ALL RESPONSES


I have a 97 gxe and I am dealing with a stalling problem. Find my thread, " 97 altima stalls when idle " to see what I have done so far and read the replies. Some people have suggested cleaning throtte plate and body with throttle body cleaner. Some people have suggested opening up distributor to look for oil. I've tried those things and they haven't solved my problem. Next, I'll be taking off the Idle Air Control Valve to see if it is gummed. Stay tuned to my post.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

cant wait for ur reply,also if its possible can u tell us step by step how u took the dam thing out,it looks impossible lol thanx


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Check your plugs to see if they are carbon fouled. Looks like black soot deposits from a rich mixture. If they are you might want to try induction cleaning with BG Fuel System Cleaner (or you can use carb cleaner). Take off the power brake booster vacuum hose and with the engine running put the hose into a cup filled with 4 oz of cleaner. Rev the engine so it doesn't stall. The cleaner gets sucked into the intake manifold and cleans gum and carbon out.

This will help avoid taking off the IAC valve but if you still want to do that let me know and I'll give you some tips


----------

